# my new puppy! new to form too!



## Kalytar (Apr 17, 2011)

Think I got this photobucket thing figured out...








She's named Lilly and just a few months old. Be getting her home in a few weeks. Going through my phone so sorry about the size.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Oh adorable baby,bet you can't wait ! I have a Lily as well


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

Oh what a little sweetie!! Congrats!!


----------



## mybug (Apr 19, 2011)

awwww such a cutie pie!! I bet you cant wait to get her home!


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Congratulations, Lilly is such a tiny little doll!


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

she is so cute....a tiny little lovebug ...


----------



## guccigrande (Apr 17, 2011)

What a cutie pie!


----------



## Kalytar (Apr 17, 2011)

Thanks everyone! Yeah I really can't wait to bring her home. My girlfriend met the breeder and let her know her name is Lilly so now she might learn the name. Right now I'm looking up clothing for her or something since I live in Florida and wanna keep her out the sun as much as I can. Probably going to wait a few weeks before she can leave the house. Not really sure on anything so if anyone can point me to a post or give me a list for new owners it would help. Found some cute xx-small stuff on Amazon! Amazon.com: Doggles Harness Dress - Camo Green - XX Small: Pet Supplies


----------



## Nrstarnes13 (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi everyone I'm the girlfriend and I just wanted to clarify that her name is Lizzy his phone keeps auto correcting to Lilly lol and we are so excited that we will be getting her tomorrow yay.


----------



## Kalytar (Apr 17, 2011)

Apparently my phone keeps editing Lizzy's name. Her name is Lizzy and we get too bring her home tomorrow!!! Will post new pics when I get them. Don't know if I should start a new thread. Maybe save space and just add them here.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

She is a sweetie! Can't wait for more pics!


----------



## Kalytar (Apr 17, 2011)

Here's a new pic right after we got Lizzy home. Gave her a little nutrical just in case. She was pretty tired.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

What a precious one! Congrats and welcome!!

How old is she? Do you know her weight? I am unable to tell if she is cream or fawn colored. She is just adorable!!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

She is just darling! What a cutie pie! Congratulations.


----------



## Nrstarnes13 (Apr 18, 2011)

She weighs 7oz and she is tanish and has light black spots on her backside she is so precious


----------



## Kalytar (Apr 17, 2011)

Here's a cute picture of Lizzy. She's in my cargo shorts pocket!


----------



## Kalytar (Apr 17, 2011)

She weights 18oz's!!!


----------



## coccomummy (May 3, 2011)

omg so cute how old is it


----------



## Kalytar (Apr 17, 2011)

Lizzy is 8 weeks old.


----------

